# Does anyone know of any support groups in Minneapolis?



## hipcat77 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am going through a week old separation and am hurting intensely. I am needing to keep talk to others or someone who is going throught this. I have started counseling for myself but need more.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

What type of support group are you looking for? 
I'm about 45 minutes from mpls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hipcat77 (Nov 28, 2011)

I am looking for separation/divorce type groups. I am in the West Suburbs Minnetonka/Plymouth


----------



## snowy13 (Jan 9, 2011)

Look at Park Nicollets website, they have a lot of options and can probably point you in the right direction too.


----------

